
USPS Size and Scope - jhloa2
https://facts.usps.com/size-and-scope/
======
johnl1479
This was interesting to read. A feel like just how expansive the USPS is is
lost on many Americans.

~~~
jhloa2
I found it quite interesting as well. I stumbled across this page because I
was trying to find the number of post offices in the US after noticing the
sheer number of tiny towns in Kansas. The scale of their operations is mind
boggling to me.

